# Local versus International Juice



## Silver (26/12/18)

Do you vape mainly *local* or *international* juice?

This applies to commercial juice that you buy - or one shots
(Not your own full DIY)

*Please answer the simple poll above
and feel free to add your comments and reasons below.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/18)

Mainly local for me

I have only regularly vaped one international juice over the past few years (Blackbird) but thats just because I like it a lot. Its very scarce these days so I am rationing the little bit i have left.

I prefer local for the following reasons:

Our local juicemakers are making juices that are fantastic. There is such great talent here. And many juices are every bit as good as the good internationals, even better.
I like to support the local industry. Also great to know the mixologist - many of them are on this forum. It feels good to know I am supporting them.
Its nice to know you can get in touch with the local mixologist to ask questions or discuss the juice in more detail. I have done that several times and it makes the whole experience even more special.
I love seeing what new juices are coming out from the local mixologists. And seeing the excitement amongst the vapers. And i love taking that first toot on a new juice. To me its very exciting.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (26/12/18)

I vape mainly international because there is often something new on the market, whereas local juice tends to offer the same range for months on end before a new one in the range pops up. 
My philosophy is: If you can't change your life, change your juice! 

Furthermore, international juice is more cost-effective, because it is usually in 100ml or 120ml bottles. If you calculate the price per ml, a 100ml bottle of international juice can be cheaper than a 30ml bottle of local juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ShamZ (26/12/18)

I vape 95% local. And about 99% of that is Red Pill. I just love it, almost as much as Rob does

Just was thinking about this morning, 100ml local vs 100ml international, international is now mostly more cost effective. I see interesting things maybe happening in the local juice market...

Competition is a fun thing...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (27/12/18)

Can't vote. I only DIY.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/18)

Local is Lekker.Everytime I am at a Vape meet I get to try a new juices.

And let me tell you every time there are juices that will blow your mind and they are frikking lekker.

I know they are DIY juices but should @KZOR or @Moerse Rooikat make them in large batches they would be able to sell them in any vape shop.

At the last Vape meet @Raindance had a N.E.T tobacco vape juice that he made and it was winner for me.If I was able to buy it in a vape shop it would become my ADV MTL choice.

Let me just get back on the topic, local is lekker and I mainly buy local juices.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (27/12/18)

Local only for me. 

I like the 1shots, and I plan on adding the “Red Pill” to the current lineup of “Rodeo”

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (27/12/18)

Thanks @MrGSmokeFree for the faith displayed in my concoctions but be careful where you post my name. Not a very "KZOR" friendly forum this.
Ps ..... I prefer to support locally.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/18)

I do local, it’s great to see that we have such talented mixologist’s in SA, and they can compete with the best in the world. 

I also agree with @Alex about one shots for the diy crowd, it’s changing the way everyone looks at diy, and as a bonus their developers are on the forum and not scared to share their experience and knowledge. 

Costing is something else that imho will start changing. As the local market grows, I think we will see local juice pricing dropping vs international and that is good for us all, the cheaper but still top notch quality vs the rest. And it is happening allready with some juices being priced very aggressively vs other local and international juices.

Vape local, it’s lekker.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/12/18)

I also can't vote because I only DIY.

When juice costs the same price (or less) than Glenfiddich - 12 Year Old Special Reserve Single Malt Whisky, I will consider buying it.

The process of making whisky is far more complex than mixing e-juice. Even a humble blended whisky contains from 15 to 50 different single whiskies. The cheapest Scotch whisky has to lie in a wooden cask for a minimum of three years before it can be sold. More premium whiskies spend up to 15 years (or more) in the cask. On top of this massive sin taxes are levied before it reaches the consumer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/12/18)

I only DIY. Main reason being because of the ridiculous prices. International prices i can understand, rand/dollar, import, etc. It just doesnt make sense to me to pay so much for local juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (27/12/18)

I support local.
We have some insanely talented "scientists"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/12/18)

Chanelr said:


> I support local.
> We have some insanely talented "scientists"



+1 - absolutely agreed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G+3 (29/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I only DIY. Main reason being because of the ridiculous prices. International prices i can understand, rand/dollar, import, etc. It just doesnt make sense to me to pay so much for local juice


Can't agree more with what you said. If you DIY you can't understand how local juice makers charge four to five times as much per m/l. Even some international juice is way less then our local stuff. I vape anything but local purely because of our crazy prices

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/12/18)

We need a 50/50 option  I vape 2 juices nearly all the time, one is local and one is international lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Gringo (30/12/18)

Im enjoying this thread ... here is my opinion and hope no-one takes offence. But perhaps input from an outside view is also a good thing. As i know lot of folk on the forum are vendors and mates, thus supporting each other.
As mentioned it seems Juices are way over priced .... more so for local juices as they are made local, again as mentioned.
But here is the thing....im sure most of use want to support the local suppliers as charity starts at home, but it seems the feeling is not very mutual. 
So supply and demand or should i say demand and supply.... while we as consumers are willing go pay these prices, there will always be suppliers taking advantage of the opportunity. Is it fair ? Yes it is... its called business.
So we can either complain about it ( as per some on this thread ) and keep on paying or
We can choose to support the local vendors that produce and sell juice at local price with out robbing the consumer ...
Need i say more... don't become part of the problem, become part of the solution. Stop buying the over priced juices from over priced vendors.
And yes there are vendors out there making damn good juice at damn good prices... for the folk living in Durban I and can give you two very well know vendors names that does this.
Just saying...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Kirsty101 (3/4/19)

I have only been vaping for about 3 weeks now
But as someone who is easily bored I have bought 6 diff liquids 
1 international and 5 local 
I love my latest addition the most which is a local litchie lemonade on ice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (3/4/19)

Kirsty101 said:


> I have only been vaping for about 3 weeks now
> But as someone who is easily bored I have bought 6 diff liquids
> 1 international and 5 local
> I love my latest addition the most which is a local litchie lemonade on ice.



Welcome @Kirsty101 
Congrats on the vaping!

By the way there are lots of reviews on juices on the forum - which may help you 
Check out the Juice review subforum for local juices here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/shop-reviews/

Each thread relates to a different juice manufacturer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/4/19)

Kirsty101 said:


> I have only been vaping for about 3 weeks now
> But as someone who is easily bored I have bought 6 diff liquids
> 1 international and 5 local
> I love my latest addition the most which is a local litchie lemonade on ice.



Welcome to vaping @Kirsty101 - and before you know it you'll be 102!
I too do not like staying with one flavour and it's taken me a lot of trying to find what I really like - and dislike. It's been a great experience though!

I wonder if you've tried any coffee juice yet? As everyone on the forum knows, I'm Hooked - on coffee! 

Have a look at this thread to see what will be reviewed next
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

And this thread which gives links to all the coffee reviews.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kirsty101 (3/4/19)

Hooked said:


> Welcome to vaping @Kirsty101 - and before you know it you'll be 102!
> I too do not like staying with one flavour and it's taken me a lot of trying to find what I really like - and dislike. It's been a great experience though!
> 
> I wonder if you've tried any coffee juice yet? As everyone on the forum knows, I'm Hooked - on coffee!
> ...


Hi @Hooked 
I have not which my husband commented just last night is weird as I am a huge coffee addict myself
Thanks for the links will def go have a looksy 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (3/4/19)

Always Local, I think the rest of world has some kind of sweetener addiction or something.

In my experience our local juices aren't as sweet. Which is a huge win for someone like me. Cheaper - most of them usually use international ingredients anyway, not all of them though.

FWIW international juices have far lower markup. So instead of 1000% per bottle per bottle they're more like 60-120% 
I think that's why companies usually offer condolence gifts in E-Liquid for hiccups in service.

My opinion: if you like super sweet stuff go international if not go local.

Also, when they decide to regulate the duties and taxes on juices, the prices to import are going to make it harder for stores to make a profit off of international juices. If you use a subohm coil system you'll run through coils like crazy with certain, cough, nasty, cough international juices. Which causes new vapers to be turned off - due to pricing and continuous coil changes.

This info was the answer I received when I asked the owner of a Vape Store why he doesn't stock international. But the main reasons were profit margin and complaints about coil life span due to excessive use of sweetener.

Out of sugar or canderal for your tea? Just add a few drops of Nasty Juice into it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (4/4/19)

Kirsty101 said:


> Hi @Hooked
> I have not which my husband commented just last night is weird as I am a huge coffee addict myself
> Thanks for the links will def go have a looksy
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk



@Kirsty101 there's a lot of reviews to go through. Tell me what kind(s) of coffee you like in reality and I'll give you some suggestions. @Rob Fisher recently did that an I suggested a few which I thought he might like. 

I'm happy to say that he has now found a coffee which he loves - and which happens to be my favourite too:
@BumbleBee - Machete (coffee, chocolate, spice).

But, everyone is different so let me know ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kirsty101 (4/4/19)

Hooked said:


> @Kirsty101 there's a lot of reviews to go through. Tell me what kind(s) of coffee you like in reality and I'll give you some suggestions. @Rob Fisher recently did that an I suggested a few which I thought he might like.
> 
> I'm happy to say that he has now found a coffee which he loves - and which happens to be my favourite too:
> @BumbleBee - Machete (coffee, chocolate, spice).
> ...




Hey

I drink Black Bitter Coffee as a General Rule
Although i DO Enjoy Coffee Milkshakes and Creamy Coffee's as well i Love Coffee and Vanilla / Caramel / Nutty Mixes 
However I Cannot Stand the taste of coffee and chocolate mixed if i can taste the chocolate its not for me lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (4/4/19)

Started as a International juice vaper, but the local guys/girls have upped their game so much I buy 90% local now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (4/4/19)

Kirsty101 said:


> Hey
> 
> I drink Black Bitter Coffee as a General Rule
> Although i DO Enjoy Coffee Milkshakes and Creamy Coffee's as well i Love Coffee and Vanilla / Caramel / Nutty Mixes
> However I Cannot Stand the taste of coffee and chocolate mixed if i can taste the chocolate its not for me lol



@Kirsty101 Ah! We have quite a few then to play around with, but I can see that Machete will not be for you as it's a coffee/choc blend. I'll get back to you later tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Kirsty101 (4/4/19)

Hooked said:


> @Kirsty101 Ah! We have quite a few then to play around with, but I can see that Machete will not be for you as it's a coffee/choc blend. I'll get back to you later tonight or tomorrow


Thanks so much for your help. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (6/4/19)

Kirsty101 said:


> Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk



@Kirsty I've given you some suggestions here https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/page-12#post-770349


----------

